# Bearded dragon euthanasia



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

On Tuesday evening I had to have one of my Beardies put down. I have witnessed several animals being put to sleep (cats, dogs etc) and have always watched as it was done.

However the vet told me that it would not be advisable to stay and watch with a Beardie because they have to "Destroy the brain". Ie; a normal injection wouldn't work, and that it wasn't a pleasant site.

Reluctantly I agreed, went home and pondered.

I've done a small amount of googling, and can't find the method by which a vet would put a beardie down, so I was wondering if I could be enlightened.

Surely they don't just smack the animal across the head?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

by the sounds of things they may well have done or some thing similar, Sounds a bit of an odd way to me. But im sure they would have done it as quick and painless for the animal as they could.Sorry for your loss R.i.p beardie


----------



## stienbabe (Sep 21, 2008)

If the vet mentioned destroying the brain then they will have used a method called pithing or 'scrambling'. Neither is pleasant but they are necessary in ensuring brain death. The animal will be anaesthetized and then basically a hole made in the skull and a rod inserted to physically destroy the brain. Pithing is slightly different as it is done from the back of the neck and destroys the spinal cord. The animal does not suffer as it is asleep - but anaesthetic overdoses are an unreliable way of putting a herp to sleep because of their unpredictable metabolisms.


----------



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

stienbabe said:


> If the vet mentioned destroying the brain then they will have used a method called pithing or 'scrambling'. Neither is pleasant but they are necessary in ensuring brain death. The animal will be anaesthetized and then basically a hole made in the skull and a rod inserted to physically destroy the brain. Pithing is slightly different as it is done from the back of the neck and destroys the spinal cord. The animal does not suffer as it is asleep - but anaesthetic overdoses are an unreliable way of putting a herp to sleep because of their unpredictable metabolisms.


Exactly what I wanted to know! Thanks very much. 



> But im sure they would have done it as quick and painless for the animal as they could.Sorry for your loss R.i.p beardie


Cheers Bud. Slightly worse cos she was only young (1 year old or so), but she somehow became eggbound and we didn't realise.


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry to hear m8. R.I.P little un


----------



## Chaos&Tink (May 3, 2010)

Oh Squaddie that is so sad I know what you mean about wanting to stay with your pet (whatever it is) at the end as it's the last thing you can do for them, so I understand your feelings of leaving your little girl.
Thoughts are with you and the little one.


----------



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers for the messages guys.


----------

